Ask HN: What purchase of &lt$100 has most +ve impact on life in recent years? - yarapavan
======
idea_heroin
Buying a pet was the best investment I have ever made.

~~~
malux85
I know this isn't normally the tone of hacker news, but we'd love to see a pic

------
LargoLasskhyfv
Induction cooking plates which i can fold up against the wall, Wok, Acceptable
earphones (some Sony over-ears for €11, not an audiophile), solid state disks,
the showerhead mentioned here, but with nothing removed becaus ECO was the
reason, while enjoying a dozen settings from anything between needles almost
peeling your skin and soft rain for €5, drinking green teas (Sencha Ariake
(Kagoshima Prefecture), Gyokuro Asahi).

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
Earlier this year bought a UI design book (Refactoring UI) from here
[https://refactoringui.com/](https://refactoringui.com/) that helped improve
tesults.com, the intended audience (of the book) includes developers and since
Tesults is dev heavy we needed it. Still a lot to do.

------
fastbeef
1) quality pillow (upping my sleep game has been a life changer) 2) password
manager 3) office365 instead of google docs

~~~
msadowski
Would you have any advice on choosing a quality pillow?

~~~
fastbeef
I suspect this is wildly individual. I myself prefer down pillows while my
wife sleeps on one filled with wheat. My second favorite pillow is actually
the IKEA Kornvallmo.

------
speedplane
New showerhead with the eco-water-limiter removed.

------
UrbanPiper
Bullet journal book and journal.

------
rvz
Collecting Free Cryptocurreny from recent years and cashing them out from
their meteoric rise in value.

------
jonifico
Ear caps!

------
4wQcKBHM
Cryptocurrency

